# Seizures in cocker spaniel



## ThreeDogs94 (Apr 26, 2009)

My dog is six and started having seizures about a year ago. The vet doesn't seem concerned. He has had about five of them and he seems to just sort of flail around and drool and I hold hiim. The vet does not recommend medication. 

When I was growing up I had a wire-hair terrior who had seizures too. He lived to be fourteen.

What do you guys think? Should I ask for some tests.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

My spaniel mix had about 6 seizures between age 2-3 years of age. Then he had 2 in the same month when he was 4 years old. None since and he is 9 years old now. I didn't put him on medication or have testing done because he seized only every couple months. He was so nervous I think he put himself into seizures and has calmed down somewhat since then.


----------



## ThreeDogs94 (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks for answering. My dog is nervous too. I don't want to put him on meds.


----------



## heidiann (Feb 3, 2008)

Generally vets don't recommend medications unless the dog has had multiple seizures within a 24 hour period (or clusters), or multiple seizures within a 30 day time frame. 

We waited until after Topaz had 5 seizures (3 in one month) to start giving him medication. He was also 2 at the time. 

He's on both Phenobarbitol and Potassium Bromide and we have pretty good control over his seizures. We changed his diet as well, from kibble to raw to rule out food as a trigger for the seizures. 

The tests that you could get done are Thyroid 6 panel and neurological testing, but they can be expensive. 

You could take the dog to a different vet to get another opinion, esp if he has any more seizures. We ended up switching vets because the first vet we went wanted to put him on meds right away and I wanted to wait and see. Some dogs have one seizure and then never have them again!


----------

